# What a weekend at Meet the Breeds



## ayoitzrimz (Apr 14, 2010)

We spent the weekend helping out at AKC's Meet the Breeds with Einstein... first an obedience demo and then spent the rest of the day at the booth on saturday, and only half the day on sunday.

I was pleasantly surprised by how well he handled it! He wasn't nervous one bit, even figured out the escalators on the first attempt  

Overall though, he was really friendly, outgoing, completely comfortable doing the OB in a totally new field crowded with people, and then completely ignored all the other dogs and noise. Was friendly with every single person that came to our booth, and had not a single incident.

so proud of him right now... this dog has super nerves, isn't phased by anything, and was always minding me, and listening to my directions... What a good dog!


----------



## gmcwife1 (Apr 5, 2012)

:congratulations:

Sounds like a great time!!!


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

It sounds like he was a tremendous GSD ambassador! You should be proud of him!


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

I would have loved to see that show. What a good boy you have!


----------



## PatchonGSD (Jun 27, 2012)

Bet that was fun!


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

I was there all day Sat... was wondering if anyone from the board would be there. The OB demo was great and the dogs at the booth were really well behaved. 

Some really great examples of all the different breeds. I was there to help friends with their breed booths.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

Singe loves doing RDOs and meet the breeds. I'm glad your boy had a great time!


----------



## ayoitzrimz (Apr 14, 2010)

gsdraven said:


> I was there all day Sat... was wondering if anyone from the board would be there. The OB demo was great and the dogs at the booth were really well behaved.
> 
> Some really great examples of all the different breeds. I was there to help friends with their breed booths.


Hehe I only met one person that day that said they are members of germanshepherds.com... Did you meet Einstein at our booth? I'm just curious lol


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

ayoitzrimz said:


> Hehe I only met one person that day that said they are members of germanshepherds.com... Did you meet Einstein at our booth? I'm just curious lol


From a distance. I didn't get to talk to anyone there because the GSD booth was always packed when I walked by and I didn't really need to "meet the breed".


----------

